# MOTO GP 3 - Controller not recognised



## Jeffro3838 (May 16, 2008)

I have just purchased a Toshiba Laptop with Vista Business Operating System.
I'm travelling overseas next week and I was planning to play MOTO GP 3 on the laptop - using a Logitech USB Dual Action Control.
The problem I'm having is that when the game loads, it doesn't give me the option of 'Configuring Controllers' at the start menu, it just defaults to the keyboard.
I have loaded a few other games on as well and I have the same problem.

Also, I have loaded the game and controller on to my PC at home, and it works just fine - the PC uses XP as the O/S.
I have also been on to Logitech's website and downloaded the Vista patch for the controller - still nothing.
I've spent about 9 hours trying to get this to work - and have rang THX (the makers of the game) and been into EB Games where I bought the game for advice on how to remedy the problem - still nothing.
If anyone could help me with this problem I would be most grateful.
Thanks


----------



## sharanabasava (Aug 14, 2008)

Forget Motogp3 I Have Similar Problem 
Get Motogp 2 It Works


----------



## dvreid (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeffro3838 said:


> I have just purchased a Toshiba Laptop with Vista Business Operating System.
> I'm travelling overseas next week and I was planning to play MOTO GP 3 on the laptop - using a Logitech USB Dual Action Control.
> The problem I'm having is that when the game loads, it doesn't give me the option of 'Configuring Controllers' at the start menu, it just defaults to the keyboard.
> I have loaded a few other games on as well and I have the same problem.
> ...


Xpadder.com this should get you going


----------

